# Broiled Spanish Mackerel



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This is typically the first recipe that pops up if you put broiled Spanish Mackerel in the Google machine. I have used it before and tried it again after my last report.

Ingredients:

Paprika 1/2 teaspoon
Lemon slices 2 per fillet
Salt as desired
Pepper s desired
Olive oil 1/4 cup
2 Spanish Mac fillets



















Place the top oven rack 6 inches from the broilers and pre-heat. Lightly grease a pan. Brush or soak the fillets with the olive oil, salt and pepper as desired, add the paprika and the lemon slices.

Broil for 6 to 7 minutes or until fish is flaky.










KABOOM!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Very Delectable Matt. Look up Heavenly Broiled sonetime.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Got some I'll do here shortly, Z. That looks yummy.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good stuff there


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I used to broil them whole with slices every inch or so in the thick parts. Real butter instead of EVO. They make a pretty presentation with the gold spots still showing. That being said, I only kept and cooked the smaller ones....like 14" to 16". Did one batch with the heads still on! Had to take off heads before ex wife would eat them!! LOL

The smaller ones are pretty good, I found the bigger ones were a little too "mackerley" for me. Might be ok if filleted and blood line taken out.

Later
R3F


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice now let's go.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

After ya catch them, Cut them behind the head and let them Bleed......


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Alrighty! Fished with Bubba's Kenner today and told him, "I lova the smacks!" So he gave them to me.

Cooked these tonight 







































bubbas kenner said:


> Nice now let's go.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't you get bitterness from the lemon rinds sitting on the skin of the fish when cooking? Have cooked trout before with lemon slices and it got pretty bitter. Always squeeze the juice on instead of cooking the citrus on the fish from now on. Lime > lemon on smacks!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Don't you get bitterness from the lemon rinds sitting on the skin of the fish when cooking? Have cooked trout before with lemon slices and it got pretty bitter. Always squeeze the juice on instead of cooking the citrus on the fish from now on. Lime > lemon on smacks!


Never experienced the bitterness. Maybe because they are broiled and cooked fast.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I got another one for you on the half shell frozen in fresh water bout 19' from Friday's trip.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pic*

Just one this time


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Z, you can just squeeze some lemon juice on the filet for about 10 min before you broil. Longer its on the citrus will start cooking it. 

I don't get the bitterness when I use lemon slices when broiling, baking etc.. Usually stick some in a whole feech.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Caught a smack at the jetties yesterday and tried to find this recipe, so I Googled Zeitgeist Spanish Mackeral, LOL. Thanks 2Cool. It was amazing!


----------



## Foplint (1 mo ago)




----------

